# Bolt- MOCA Setup with Actiontec- Which is DHCP Server?



## comp98 (Dec 4, 2015)

All-

I have been racking my head on this. I've been having some serious connectivity issues, including devices (usually all Apple) having DHCP Conflict (multiple devices being assigned the same IP). I'm wondering if Tivo is issuing IP's via DHCP, and my router is also issuing IPs. Here is my config...

Office- Router and Cable Modem live here.
Coax IN->Actiontec -> Ethernet to Router
Actiontec Coax OUT (STB)-> Cable Modem

Kitchen- Bolt- No Ethernet, just Coax
Bed1- Moca Tivo Mini
Bed2- Moca Tivo Mini
Basement- Moca Tivo Mini

My question is this...

There is only one coax to Office. I'm assuming the Coax into Actiontec would receive IP that are passed through ethernet from the router. Since the Coax Out blocks Moca, it should be OK for the cable modem to sit behind that.

In the kitchen there is only Coax. Would I have the Bolt Connect to Moca or Create Moca Network? If Create, would it run DHCP and issue IPs, just like the router? Am I better to just use Connect to MOCA on the Bolt and all Minis? If so, the Tivo gives options for Channels, encryption, etc; but the Actiontec does not appear to have any configurable options.

Looking for some help!

Thx!
Ryan


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

comp98 said:


> All-
> 
> I have been racking my head on this. I've been having some serious connectivity issues, including devices (usually all Apple) having DHCP Conflict (multiple devices being assigned the same IP). I'm wondering if Tivo is issuing IP's via DHCP, and my router is also issuing IPs. Here is my config...
> 
> ...


The MoCA adapter with the cable modem attached to "TV/STB out" will create the MoCA network, since it is the only device that has access to both coax and ethernet.

The Bolt and Minis can connect using MoCA.

Neither the Bolt nor the MoCA adapter are capable of acting as a DHCP server, your router should be doing that. The Bolt, Minis and MoCA adapter can use DHCP to get IP addresses. Conflict could arise if you've set the Bolt and or Mini's to use a fixed IP address that have already been tied to another device.

If you don't already have one, you should add a MoCA PoE filter at the input to the main splitter.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

comp98 said:


> All-
> 
> I have been racking my head on this. I've been having some serious connectivity issues, including devices (usually all Apple) having DHCP Conflict (multiple devices being assigned the same IP). I'm wondering if Tivo is issuing IP's via DHCP, and my router is also issuing IPs. Here is my config...
> 
> ...


Is your cable modem a stand alone device, no router, wireless, telephone included? What is the make of make/model of your router? Do you know how to set reserved/static IP's for your devices on your router? Do you have a MoCA filter installed on your setup?


----------



## comp98 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I am installing a filter now, but have not had one up to this point. Based on my research, should I also swap out the 6 way 1000mhz splitter with something higher (ie. BAMF 5-2300mhz)? I also have an AMP that sits in front of the splitter as well.

Cable Modem is standalone Motorola Surfboard Docsis 3.0
Router is a Meraki MX60W.
I can reserve DHCP addresses, if needed. Is it recommended to reserve for at least the MOCA endpoints?

Thx!
Ryan


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
If I read you right, and it sounds like you are having DHCP issues vs network/bandwidth issues. I would try using reserved IP's for all your Tivos anyway and see if that clears your issue with DHCP. 
If you are also having bandwidth issues other than DHCP, please describe in more detail.
When troubleshooting, it is best to make one change or modification at a time.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If I read you right, and it sounds like you are having DHCP issues vs network/bandwidth issues. I would try using reserved IP's for all your Tivos anyway and see if that clears your issue with DHCP.
> If you are also having bandwidth issues other than DHCP, please describe in more detail.
> When troubleshooting, it is best to make one change or modification at a time.


Ditto on the fixed IP addresses for the Tivos. If your DHCP on the router is issuing IPs at 192.168.1.100-200 range then setup your Tivo's at 192.168.1.40, 41, 42 and 43. That way the Tivo's will never conflict with anything in DHCP world. You'll want to force a connection to Tivo after you fix the IP addresses.

Also, Apple products tend to lose their assigned addresses when they sleep for too long. We frequently get IP conflicts on our Macs but they get a new address and move on.


----------



## comp98 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks to all for the help! I was able to plug in the Actiontec to the router (via Ethernet) and to the Coax. I plugged all Tivos in via Coax. I then connected from each of them. All is working fine.

One of the main snags turned out to be the splitter. There were 1000mhz splitters hidden behind TV's, furniture, etc. Once I removed them, and replaced with 2300mhz or higher it was fine.

However, I do have one last snag. On the Bolt (which is connected via Coax only)...I have followed the "Pro Tip" mentioned elsewhere on these forums to allow the ethernet port to become active for other client devices. This works phenomenally, with one caveat...If the power cycles to the Bolt, it reboots and senses that something is plugged into ethernet. It appears that it tries to connect via ethernet (as default) and therefore never connects via Moca. When I go into the settings it gives me the option to connect Moca, but first requires me to disconnect ethernet. Is there anyway to allow permanent connection via Moca, that is uninterrupted even after power cycle, so I can continue to plug in end-client devices behind ethernet; without having to unplug/replug and/or modify Moca under Tivo Settings?

Thx!
Ryan


----------

